# Spike TV president: Bellator MMA 'on an even footing' with the UFC



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

With Scott Coker on board along with Viacom + Spike it's certainly up there now, but fighter caliber isn't therefore it's somewhere in the middle. Strikeforce right before it got sold was actually quite a solid organization boasting a strong HW roster and woman division. The other weight classes weren't too bad either. It's interesting how a lot of ex-sf fighters' all would rather fight for Scott with the exception of Ronda and Robbie who both happen to be champs now. 

At this point not sure if Bellator can overtake the UFC unless their partnership dissolves and they get hit with an astronomical fine and suffer a massive exodus of fighters.



> The antitrust lawsuit filed against the UFC refers to the other MMA organizations in the United States, namely Bellator, as minor leagues. Spike TV president Kevin Kay takes umbrage with that depiction.
> 
> "I don't think we're a minor league at all," Kay told MMAFighting.com recently at an event to promote Premier Boxing Champions on Spike. "That's just lawyers talking. They have to position stuff a certain way."
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Emanuel Newton > Jon Jones.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Emanuel Newton > Jon Jones.


Who has more spinning shit KOs?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bellator are in no way equal to the UFC, in terms of Ratings, Talent, Quality of Production they get left far behind by the UFC. 

Putting their divisions side by side with the UFC's divisions shows the *huge *gap in itself.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I enjoy both equally. And One FC just a bit more


----------

